# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Ongeneeslijk ziek euthanasie

## Lapiz

Hallo,

Al bijna twee jaar ben ik ongeneeslijk ziek.
Momenteel heb ik het gevoel dat mijn leven één grote puinhoop is.
Doordat mijn ziekte al zo lang duurt beginnen mensen te twijfelen aan mijn ziek zijn.
Ik ben nogal koppig en wil de dingen zo lang mogelijk zelf blijven doen.
Maar in mijn omgeving merk ik dat mensen daar anders over denken.
Doordat ik niet alle zorg aanneem die ze willen geven gaan ze opeens op een andere manier naar me kijken.
Ik heb een dochter en ook zij begint last te krijgen van alle praatjes om mij heen.
Wat ik momenteel bij mezelf merk is dat ik de strijd niet meer aan kan.
Ik ben ontzettend moe en door mijn ziekte begin ik steeds minder te kunnen.
Voor mezelf vind ik dat de tijd is aangebroken dat het genoeg is geweest.
De artsen vinden me nu nog te goed om al euthanasie te overwegen.
Ik ben het er niet mee ens.
De lijdensweg die met deze ziekte gepaard gaat wil ik niet en wil ik ook mijn omgeving niet aan doen.
Er moet gewoon rust komen.
Voor mijn dochter is alles goed geregeld, maar natuurlijk doet het me wel pijn dat ze straks zonder haar moeder verder moet.
De laatste twee weken ben ik orde op zaken aan het stellen en is voor mij de tijd aangebroken het heft in eigen hand te nemen.
Natuurlijk zijn er nog steeds momenten waarin ik twijfel aan mijn beslissing en dat is misschien ook wel de reden van mijn bericht hier.

Lapiz

----------


## Earth

Beste Lapiz,

Jouw berichtje is wel al oud maar ik probeer toch maar  :Smile: .

Het is zeer moeilijk om je mening te geven over iemand die euthanasie overweegt door een ongeneeslijke ziekte. Ik kan je misschien wel suggereren van eens weg te gaan, weg van je omgeving om eens op rust te kunnen komen. Praten met personen vanuit je omgeving zal volgens mij niets uitmaken, zelfs na al die moeite te doen zullen ze het later waarschijnlijk toch weer vergeten of er anders over denken zoals ze nu doen. Alles voor je dochter is geregeld zoals je hebt gezegd dus vertel het haar en ga even weg.

Groeten

----------


## Lapiz

Hallo Earth,

Bedankt voor je bericht.
Inderdaad maakt het niet uit hoe je in je omgeving uitlegt wat er aan de hand is, ze blijven hun eigen mening vormen.
Maar er is op dit moment toch nog een lichtpuntje.
Ondanks dat er in mijn ziektebeeld niets is veranderd krijg ik de mogelijkheid om uit de omgeving waarin ik nu zit weg te gaan.
Wat betekent dat mijn dochter en ik nog even samen een nieuwe start mogen maken en de rust te vinden die we zo nodig hebben.
En daar kijken we beide naar uit.

Groetjes Lapiz

----------


## jessicaanthonio

Hallo lapiz,

Hoe gaat het nu met je?
Met het verloop van je ziekte?
Wat heb je als ik vragen mag?

Ik ben in november 2004 mijn moeder ook verloren, ze had kanker en had alle euthenasie verklaringen al getekend.

OOk zeij, is na de diagnose terminaal, nog 2 jaren goed geweest, natuurlijk zijn ups en downs maar nog wel in staat te leven zonder al te veel ongemakken omdat ze dat kon en wou.
Ze ging ervoor.

De mensen in haar omgeving haakten ook een voor een af omdat ze dachten, als je nog zo goed bent, ga je vast niet dood.
Dat was erg moeilijk voor ons, want ze had veel pijn en ook de gedachte dat ze er binnenkort niet meer zou zijn vrat haar ook op, maar ze liet er niks van merken.

Ik wil alleen zeggen, leef je leven zo goed en kwaad als het kan, betrek je dochter in je gedachten en gevoelens, het zal moeilijk zijn voor haar, maar het zal haar goed doen, haar moeder ook in tegenslagen te leren kennen.
Het is jou leven en als het leven niet meer leefbaar is, neem dan de conrole, het is jou beslissing.

Mijn moeder is niet gestorven hoe ze wou , de laatste week lag ze in een soort onmenselijke morfine coma, en dat is NIET hoe ze het gewild had.
Maak goede afspraken met je arts, van wanneer het voor jou echt niet meer gaat.
OOk als je het zelf niet meer aan kan geven, spreek ook goed met de gemachtigde die je hebt aangewezen bij euthenasie.
Dat die de beslissing voor je kan nemen als je het zelf niet meer kan.

Lieve lapiz, heel veel sterkte voor jou en je omgeving, en pluk de dag zolang je kan!

Heel veel liefs jessica

----------


## Lapiz

Hallo Jessica,


Bedankt voor je bericht, en heb er ook veel aan.
Wat mijn gezondheid betreft gaat het naar omstandigheden redelijk.
Ik heb wel veel pijn maar goed de pijnstillers halen de top van de pijn af.
Momenteel zit ik even niet zo veel op de computer maar ik zal zo snel mogelijk weer contact met je opnemen en dan verder te kletsen.

Groetjes Lapiz.

----------


## jessicaanthonio

Lieve lapiz,

Gewoon even voor de record' je kan me altijd mailen op mijn email als er wat is.
Als je even wilt kletsen of ervaringen uit wilt wisselen.
Dan zal ik je helpen waar ik kan, [email protected]
Veel sterkte meid, liefs jess

----------


## sietske763

euthanasie is en blijft een moeilijk onderwerp,
heel af en toe gebeurde het ook bij ons in het ZH, wel een heel gedoe voor het goedgekeurd werd door hogere hand,
soms beeindiging door ongeneeselijk ziek zijn(kanker in laatste stadium met veel pijn)
maar ook wel mensen die nog een jarenlange levenskans hadden, dus geen kanker, maar met zoveel pijn en ZH opnames en op redelijke leeftijd, zij had alles perfect geregeld, ruim van te voren, moet ook anders is het te laat omdat je heel erg goed aanspreekbaar moet zijn om deze dingen goed te regelen en toestemming krijgt zoals arts die ook moet krijgen.
was altijd wel heel vreemd dat je van tevoren wist, dat om 13uur iemands leven beeindigt zou worden, het gaat heel erg officieel.
ook regelmatig meegemaakt dat de aanvraag nog niet helemaal afgehandeld was en de pat. dus niet meer goed aanspreekbaar was door morfine en slechte toestand...diegene wilde dus euth. maar moest een natuurlijke dood sterven en lijden wat hij dus niet gewild had.
ondanks dat ik gelovig ben, sta ik wel achter euth. en als het ooit zover zou komen zou ik ook een aanvraag doen...

----------


## Luuss0404

Euthanasie is inderdaad een moeilijk ethisch onderwerp.
Iedereen heeft een eigen idee over hoe het overlijden dient te verlopen en wanneer iemands leven niet meer levenswaardig/menswaardig is.
Het is heel belangrijk om na te denken wat je zelf zou willen als je bijvoorbeeld opgesloten zit in je lichaam door onomkeerbare coma of om welke andere reden dan ook je leven niet meer waardig zou achten en niet meer zou willen leven en hoe je dat zou willen beëindigen. Heel belangrijk is dat je je wensen op papier zet en overlegt met een naaste die de beslissingen kan en wil nemen voor je als je het zelf niet meer kan doen.
Ik vind het verschrikkelijk als mensen onnodig pijn moeten lijden en door onvolledigheden of doordat het niet kan ze niet kunnen sterven als een leven niet meer levenswaardig is en dus constant aan de morfine moeten of kunstmatig in coma wrden gehouden tegen hun zin in!
Er is ook een groep "Uit Vrije Wil" die een petitie heeft gemaakt met een voorstel hoe euthanasie of vrijwillige levensbeëindiging als proces zou kunnen verlopen en hoe dat getoetst zou kunnen worden, voor meer informatie en het eventueel ondertekenen van de petitie zie http://www.uitvrijewil.nu/index.php?id=1 
Ik heb deze petitie al ondertekend, want ik vind ieder mens recht heeft om te bepalen dat zijn of haar leven ten einde is en dat dat op een goede manier gedaan kan worden! Daarnaast vind ik het ook belangrijk dat een ieder nadenkt over al dan niet donor worden en welke delen eventueel afgestaan mogen worden en waaraan, of je een verklaring wil dat je in bepaalde omstandigheden niet meer gereanimeerd zou willen worden en dat ook laat vastleggen en hoe een ieder zijn of haar begrafenis/crematie ingevuld zou willen zien en dat ook vastleggen.
Jaja ik weet het allemaal lastig en als je volop leeft dan wil je daar liever niet aan denken, maar het is belangrijk voor jezelf!
Succes met nadenken allemaal en geniet van je leven zolang dat nog kan, geniet van alle grote en kleine dingen, van de liefde en doe de dingen die je kunt en wil doen zodat je achteraf niet kan zeggen "had ik maar..."

Liefs Luuss

----------

